# Welcome to the new Motobecane - Mercier forum!



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Feel free to discuss these brands here.

Thank you.

-gregg, RoadBikeReview Site Manager


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

Having these bike represented in the forums opens up a whole can o' worms. Why not a Scattante, Douglas, Pedal Force, Tomasso or a Nashbar forum? At least the brands I mentioned would be supporting somewhat reputable companies. The Bikesdirect website (only source of Mercier and Motobecane) is astoundingly amateur, something that is supported by many people's experience with this company. Please reconsider formally representing these brands, or any other internet-only brand, on the forums.

Full disclosure: I own a Scattante CFR.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

otoman said:


> Having these bike represented in the forums opens up a whole can o' worms. Why not a Scattante, Douglas, Pedal Force, Tomasso or a Nashbar forum? At least the brands I mentioned would be supporting somewhat reputable companies. The Bikesdirect website (only source of Mercier and Motobecane) is astoundingly amateur, something that is supported by many people's experience with this company. Please reconsider formally representing these brands, or any other internet-only brand, on the forums.
> 
> Full disclosure: I own a Scattante CFR.



Well, but what better way to have a forum for would-be purchasers to review remarks about Motobecane or BD? Beats having an "Are Motobecanes any good" thread show up in other forums on a regular basis and devolve into the same old same old. 

Folks should be encouraged to have that debate HERE, once, and then folks'll always be able to find the info they seek.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*online forum*



otoman said:


> Having these bike represented in the forums opens up a whole can o' worms. Why not a Scattante, Douglas, Pedal Force, Tomasso or a Nashbar forum? At least the brands I mentioned would be supporting somewhat reputable companies. The Bikesdirect website (only source of Mercier and Motobecane) is astoundingly amateur, something that is supported by many people's experience with this company. Please reconsider formally representing these brands, or any other internet-only brand, on the forums.
> 
> Full disclosure: I own a Scattante CFR.


Maybe there should be an online forum - wait that is what this whole site is


But your statement that Motobecanes can only be found online is false
if it matters

I was in San Deigo about a month ago and went into a shop and they tried to sell me a Motobecane ATB called FLY

by the way, I have purchased several bikes online - including 2 from bikesdirect
never any problem - just saved money


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*i think*

i think the name is discovery cycle
they are right on the beach where all us tourists go


----------

